# auto authentication



## mjp61372 (Jun 15, 2004)

I am trying to pass a URL with id/pwd to automate a custom application that requires authentication. I used this in the past in the form of:

"http://username : password @ domain.com/thisapp.htm?params"

I'm on an Apache web server; is there anything I need to do to the web server to allow this type of authentication to work? I can't seem to get the authentication to work from the URL. 

mjp


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

That only works for some types of authentication...


----------

